# Duct Tape Residue on Chalkboard



## Schniapereli (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey guys, haven't been on in a while. Last little while has been busy. Ou high school has had to put on 2 plays, 2 assemblies, 1 battle of the bands, and 1 scholarship alumni concert all in 3 weeks with inconvenient overlaping. 

Anyways, this may be a bit off topic, but my english teacher is a kinda OCD guy, and is obsessed with his chalkboards. He has 2 places on one of them where some teacher before him put duct tape on it, and it left residue he hasn'e been able to get off. He has just been trying household sprays. He says if I can get it off, there might be some extra credit for me, which I could really use...

I was wondering if goo-be-gone would be good for this, or something else. Do you guys know?

Sorry, I know this is kinda random, but any input is appreciated... =)


----------



## Van (Feb 14, 2009)

contrary to all my earlier advice, this is a situation where goo-gone would be great. I normally suggest WD-40 or Peanut Butter to remove duct tape residue but both of those substances would leave an oily mark on a porous surfac like a chalkboard. Even straight Lacquer thinner wwould work on a chalk board.


----------



## Schniapereli (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks. =)


----------



## DaveySimps (Feb 14, 2009)

Goo- Gone or Goof Off should both work.

~Dave


----------



## cdub260 (Feb 14, 2009)

DaveySimps said:


> Goo- Gone or Goof Off should both work.
> 
> ~Dave



And if you can't find either of those, there's a product called Oops that works just as well.


----------



## mark (Feb 24, 2009)

acetone


----------

